# Trying some initial shots of lit bottlecase....



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

These pics are a touch fuzzy, but as I finsh up the display case.( I still need to add a top, and was thinking of translucent plexiglas to display some bottles on top,) I'll get some more pics with different lighting....This is one of two Barrister's bookcases that Mr. Fred gave  me and Lauren . I used a panel of 'dry erase' type sheet stock as a backdrop. This just happened to fit atop my bookshelf in an alcove that needed some light anyways.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

a couple closer shots...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

What I need is a tripod and then maybe to use the 'macro' setting, to get these pics clearer....


----------



## IllinoisDigger (Oct 28, 2009)

nice color


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks IllinoisDigger,...Like I said,...just stuck some bottles in it tonight,...I'll experiment with different glass and some better pictures....
                                                                                            Joe
 P.S. Thank you Mr. Fred for thinking of us with the bookcases!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Lobe!, I've got some better candidates bottlewise and colorwise, but they have their own display upstairs....I hear ya on the coffee....I've become so jaded to regular that I need super high test....The guys at the yard office won't even drink my coffee, they say it's too strong...well one will, but he's an ex-tugboat captain from New Orleans....My motto is "If the spoon won't sink,...it's just about right.[]                                                                     Joe


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Oct 28, 2009)

> I keep meaning to pick up one of the button things that trip the shutter


 
 I found this unused shutter release while cleaning out drawers.  
 Don't know if it is the right type, but if you want it it's yours!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 28, 2009)

I like that third pic. Langley's is WOW!.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking good Joe![]-------See if you can get a shot of Leo in there with the bottles[8D]------------------------------------------Fred.


----------



## idigjars (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice project Joe, it turned out well.  The bottles look really nice lit up.  Thank you for sharing the pics with us.   Nice colors!   Paul


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you Paul,..Fred, Lobes, Tim, and everyone who replyed...Tim,...It IS brighter in the center.... Your opinion is very welcome as it's just in the prototype stages right now...I think the menuboard plex is my solution....Looks like I'll have to go pay my old place of employment a visit...They'll probably cut me a discount on the plex....we have a small glass shop at the lumberyard but they carry a very limited stock, just basics....The light is a standard 24" undercounter flourescent....I tried a couple of more pics...Here's one with the glass front open, which helps tone down the light somewhat.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

Road Dog,...that langley's came off fee-bay for $21.oo....Has a chunk outa the lip, but I've never seen one so teal green,...I also have an aqua example and they're not even close....I'd like to pick up an amber one eventually...I grabbed this one to try my hand at lip repair....we'll see.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

Being an old home, At one time I cut a window into the stairway from the dining room, for much needed natural light into the enclosed stairs...of course this window eventually got shelves for bottles too.[] Here's a couple shots looking from the stairway into the dining room towards the showcase on the bookshelf, towards  the ceiling level....(whew) ...please excuse the dusty ceiling register.... I got a little creative with these...                        Joe

 P.S. Mayor Tom just notified me to leave the probe in my truck tomorrow, as he may have happened on a couple well defined privy holes at an old victorian he's working on....(2nd house to stand on the lot)....We'll remain hopeful.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

next...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

Sometimes I just can't stop taking pics...[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

YOU GOT A GREAT THING GOING ON THERE JOE! WHAT IS THE OLIVE LOOKING BOTTLE NEXT TO THE LANGLYS? I MAKE OUT W. P.[?] AND CAN'T READ THE REST. INTERESTING COLOR FOR WHAT LOOKS LIKE A MED.  MAN WHAT COLOR! I AM A GREAT FAN OF COLOR! COOL ! JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 28, 2009)

Jamie!...How's it going?....The bottle you're asking about, I'm pretty sure it's "W.P. BRANSON COFFEE EXTRACT"....Kind of olive amber but not...It's an odd color. I've seen an English blob soda in that odd gold/brown w/ a touch of olive.... color once before.
                                                                      Thanks,...Joe


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

COFFEE EXTRACT! COOL! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PICTURES! JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking good Joe!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> next...


 I like this pic!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2009)

Well folks,...Since the top is basically too high to view, I decided to experiment with a piece of doublestrength glass that I cut, and some flat white primer on the backside....worked fine and gave just the effect I was hoping for....the only problem w/ painting glass w/ a rattle can is keeping an even layer....again, It's basically out of view (except for peeking thru the stairs) but It looks good. Some night when I'm not so tired I'll rearrange some better bottles on it.....Thanks for all your kind remarks and sharing my little project.
                                                                                           Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll follow thru and get a narrow piece of menuboard for the lower light, then we'll call it done.....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2009)

[]Here's a stoddard stubby that is usually not well lit enough to appreciate it's awesome "stoddard-ness"....                          Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 29, 2009)

It's a quick "fix" for my creativity urges Lobe....[] Thank you. 
                                                                                               J.B.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 30, 2009)

Where did that last bottle come from?  You been holding out?


----------



## potstone (Oct 30, 2009)

Your bottle photo's are looking very good.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks good Joe![8|]Nice variety of colors.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2009)

Greg,...and Tom,..thanks for the kind remarks...tried a couple different groupings and decided to break out some of my poisons and some other cobalt bottles....as what looked best...I was thinking how many poisons we used to dig, and how long it's been since finding one....[&:] PennDigger Tom,...that particular Stoddard's been upstairs in the window, It came out of an old rotten wooden box in the cellar of the house that once stood on Taintor Rd., just past the spring on the same side... That house also had a human skull in an upstairs corner cupboard.                                 Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2009)

*oops,...here's that pic.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 30, 2009)

*


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking very good Joe[]-----------good eye[&:].


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2009)

> That house also had a human skull in an upstairs corner cupboard.                                 Joe


 
 WOW! JUST IN TIME FOR HALOWEEN ON THAT ONE JOE! WHEW!  AN OLD VICTORIAN HOUSE WAS TORN DOWN A FEW YEARS AGO THAT AT ONE TIME HAD BEEN A HOTEL HERE IN TOWN. THEY FOUND A WHOLE SKELETON IN A WALL SPACE THAT WAS DETERMINED TO HAVE BEEN THERE FOR A LONG TIME!![X(] 

 LOVE THAT CRUDE BOTTLE THOUGH!
 LOVE THE POISONS AND THE SIGN TOO! JAMIE


----------



## SeanColvin (Nov 5, 2009)

I Just so happen to have both the Dr. Langley's root and herb bitters bottle 8 1/2 inches
 although my 99 is embossed in reverse.
 I also have that olive green one with vertical lines going down it 4th from the left in the very first picture. Are either worth anything?


----------



## epackage (Nov 6, 2009)

The poisons look awesome up there Joe, great job...
                                   Jim


----------

